# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Gun show this weekend

## cbc58

Went to the big gun show in Raleigh, NC this weekend for the first time and learned there are some folks who take prepping very seriously.  Plenty of bulk ammo flying out the door - boxed rounds not so much.  Most everything was on the expensive side and if you were in the market for a handgun you had much to choose from.   Don't think there was a govt. supporter in the place and it felt like home.   Broke down and bought a shotgun and may have paid too much but it was easier than trying to find something online that had to be shipped to an FFL.   Another one in a few months.   Damn there are alot of different types of guns/rifles.  BIG business.

----------


## Ronin Truth

We're having another one again in Tulsa, OK this weekend. (of course) http://www.rkshows.com/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Went to the big gun show in Raleigh, NC this weekend for the first time and learned there are some folks who take prepping very seriously.  Plenty of bulk ammo flying out the door - boxed rounds not so much.  Most everything was on the expensive side and if you were in the market for a handgun you had much to choose from.   Don't think there was a govt. supporter in the place and it felt like home.   Broke down and bought a shotgun and may have paid too much but it was easier than trying to find something online that had to be shipped to an FFL.   Another one in 2 months.   Damn there are alot of different types of guns/rifles.  BIG business.


There was a vendor in a Ron Paul sweatshirt on the far right wall as you walk in the door.

----------


## cbc58

> There was a vendor in a Ron Paul sweatshirt on the far right wall as you walk in the door.


Also quite a few attractive ladies wearing cammo.  More women there than I expected.   Girls with guns.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Also quite a few attractive ladies wearing cammo.  More women there than I expected.   Girls with guns.


I find them to be family friendly too. I usually take my little girl when the show comes to New Bern. I'm not the only one with a kid there, and its good for her to see this stuff before she gets the govt lesson that guns kill people.

----------

